# Chicken Wings are in the Freezer



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

I had always heard that dogs should not have chicken bones because they splinter so easily and could be choked on. An old wives' tale? I'll be interested to see what other replies you get on this.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

not sure about chicken wings are the bones safe?
our cat sox loves them eats them almost straight from the oven still hot. crunches the bones to dust and eats them too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Linda - I give them each one or two to start. The little ones will be fine. Believe me, they won't be around but a few minutes!

And zippybossrock - it is COOKED bones that are dangerous. Raw bones are fine.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Linda, if only for teeth cleaning purposes, one or two should be perfect! Your dogs will love em


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, Laura! I am a little nervous-I don't want anyone to choke or anything  I have heard that you should hold on to them at first to prevent swallowing whole or choking.

I hope they will like them, Marlene! Maybe it will even help put weight on the Crested.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

If you're worried about choking, feed BIGGER items. Wings are kinda on the small side and they'd likely swallow them whole if they're gulpers. You could serve them frozen and that would make them chew more - also separate the dogs so they're not feeling like they have to gulp. A good option is chicken backs with the breastbone still attached (or turkey too), those are usually big enough that they have to chew for sure.

Otherwise, give a few at a time and just keep an eye on things. Nummers! 

My guys are having pork tonight. 

Lana


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bender said:


> If you're worried about choking, feed BIGGER items.
> 
> Lana



I have to agree with this.. I don't feed chicken wings or drums to mine because they'd try to swallow them whole. They are both bigtime gulpers... if yours are like that, I'd either hold one end like you said until they get the hang of chewing and eating slower, or go for something larger... turkey necks are the toothbrush of choice in my house 

Of course for the smaller dogs, chicken wings are a great size as is!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I made chicken wings about a week ago and was tempted to give Tinkerbell a couple while I was cleaning them, but chickened out of giving her the whole thing. I did give her a couple of that small 3rd piece of the wing. She chewed the first one and swallowed the 2nd one whole.

For those that give the wings do you give them whole or in pieces?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I feed them whole, and frozen. Mine all take a couple of good crunches on each one. I've never had anyone swallow one whole.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is a food hound but she has never swallowed a chicken wing whole. She likes the crunch factor, like with her sushi


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 18, 2008)

I learned from my breeder that raw chicken and bones are perfectly fine. I don't limit it to wings. When whole fryers are on sale cheap, I'll cut them up into pieces and throw them in the freezer.....then give them a raw chicken treat every now and then.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I'm going to be brave and give mine a treat


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

How offten do you give your Goldens Chicken Wings ??????
As a snack or treat.???
As part of there daly meal.?????
As a frozen treat once a week ????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine get them a few times a month, alternating with raw marrow bones. On days that they get either, I do cut back on the amount of their regular kibble.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,Suzie G. here

I feed my Maggie whole raw chickens. It's fun to watch her figure out the best way to attack it. (especially when it still has the feathers on -she plucks it first )Chicken wings alone take very little chewing I feed chicken on a regular basis with her raw diet.


----------



## sareza (Apr 9, 2009)

Our pup is not due for a few weeks so I m no pro, but....are there not any concerns about salmonella and raw chicken? Maybe not possible with dogs?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I read all these comments, and I know your dogs are fine, but I can't stop the nagging in my head about how bad chicken bones are for dogs! Even uncooked! I just don't know if I could do it w/o worrying for days! LOL!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

sareza said:


> Our pup is not due for a few weeks so I m no pro, but....are there not any concerns about salmonella and raw chicken? Maybe not possible with dogs?


Dogs have a different process of digesting food than we do. Just about all chances of salmonella are killed by the bacteria in the dogs stomach.


----------

